# Tang Band 6x9 subwoofer



## synergy (Jan 2, 2006)

Has anyone tried the woofer? Can you recommend me a good pair of 6x9 woofer that's as poweful as the 8" woofer? The tweeter part is not necessary.


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Haven't tried the TB 6x9. I remember Kicker used to make a 6x9 sub that might work for you?


----------



## cotdt (Oct 3, 2005)

their 8" is on sale right now at PE


----------



## nubz69 (Aug 27, 2005)

no one has used these?


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

i just put a pair in my Dads car....what questions do you have?


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

azngotskills said:


> i just put a pair in my Dads car....what questions do you have?


how do they sound?


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

They are LP at 100hz @12 db slope mounted in the rear deck of my dad 93 collora with about 60W RMS a piece. They are not sealed that well due to the previous install and he didnt want me to put a baffle there. He doent really like that much bass so they are toned down. They pretty much fill the low end, but dont go low like a typical subwoofer would. They acutally tend to keep up with all kinds of music. If you are limted by 6x9s then i dont think there is anything out there that can beat it as a subwoofer but I would rather try to fit a 6.5 "subwoofer" or a 8" sub which was the original plan.....feel free to ask anymore specific questions


----------



## Gmack (Jan 29, 2007)

6x9 subs intrigue me. I have an 06' accord that I will be starting the install in the next couple of months (money's tight so slowly collecting equipment). The stock rear speakers are 6x9 on the read deck. I do A LOT of traveling (at least every other weekend) with my fiance Between her "girly" things and all my fishing gear I need the entire trunk (with access to lay part of the rear seat down for my fishing rods). I got rid of my PT Cruiser for the Accord for more room. My sub would maybe have to be taken out for these trips. I may try 6x9 in the rear deck. Would two 6x9's have as much output as a single 12"? I guess they wouldn't go as low. I'm no bass head, but like a little thump. I'll research see if there are any other 6x9 subs out there. Any information, advice, etc is appreciated.

Gary


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2007)

VERY unlikely that the TB 6x9 will fit in a factory 6x9 opening. Look at the straight edges on the sides.

On the other hand, Genesis offers a 6x9 sub


----------



## Gmack (Jan 29, 2007)

WOW! Those Genesis retail for $400! Are they "that" good? Any others?

Gary


----------



## autofile (Oct 25, 2005)

Gmack said:


> WOW! Those Genesis retail for $400! Are they "that" good? Any others?
> 
> Gary



Trust YOUR ears!
But yes they ARE that good.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

My guess is that any 6x9, whether classified as a subwoofer or not, is going to need some serious EQing to sound like a subwoofer. Most people that run IB use multiple 12" subwoofers and still have to dial down the upper frequencies to allow the lower frequencies to come through. I wouldn't expect the 6x9s to sound like a single sealed 12" but it will sound better than no bass and certainly better than the stock speakers.


----------

